# Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder Muscheln,...



## prelude2205 (21. März 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich bin seit etwa 1,5 Jahren stolzer Besitzer eines kleinen Teiches mit Bachlauf.
Ich würde jetzt gerne mal von Euch Meinungen und Anregungen in Bezug auf einige Fragen bekommen.
Hier ein paar meiner Fragen:
1.Mein Teichvolumen beträgt nur ca.3500 l.
 Ist es Sinnvoll den Teich zu vergrößern um ein natürlicheres Gleichgewicht in dem Teich hinzubekommen?
2.Ein Händler sagte mir das __ Muscheln mindestens genauso gut sind wie eine UV-Lampe.Stimmt das wirklich?
Ich habe im letzten Jahr 3 Muscheln eingesetzt,UV-Lampe aus(sonst sterben wohl die Muscheln), und ich hatte reichlich reichlich Fadenalgen.
Kann das miteinander zusammen hängen?
3.Was für Wasserpllanzen emphielt ihr mir für einen gesunden Teich und die Optik?

Ich hoffe die Fragen sind nicht zu lächerlich,bin halt ein Anfänger.

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Antworten
(Ich werde mal versuchen ein paar Bilder einzustellen,dann bin ich auch mal auf Vorschläge für eine Teichvergrößerung gespannt,uns fällt nichts wirklich Tolles ein)

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Frettchenfreund (21. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgräße,UV-Filter oder Muscheln,...*

Hallo Rüdiger!


Erst mal :willkommen bei uns.


1. Muscheln werden das Algenproblem nicht alleine lösen.

2. Den Teich vergrößern? Muß nicht unbedingt sein.

3. Wasserpflanze würde ich viele Starkzehrer nehmen. ( z.B. Hechtkraut )

4. Mach mal ein paar Fotos.

Weil wir neugierig sind und weil wir Dir dann besser helfen können.

Edit:

Ich habe grade gesehen:

Über deinen Besatz solltes Du dir mal Gedanken nachen. Für Kois ist dein Teich etwas zu klein.
Also doch vergrößern, wenn Du sie behalten möchtest.

.


----------



## Inken (21. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgräße,UV-Filter oder  Muscheln,...*

 Rüdiger!!

:Willkommen2 hier bei uns!

Ich denke auch, dass du dein Algenproblem weder mit Muscheln noch mit der UV-Lampe in den Griff bekommen wirst. Die UV-Lampe grillt die Algen, die dann allerdings in abgestorbenem Zustand anderen Algen als Nährstoff dienen. Wichtig ist es, denn Nährstoffeintrag im  Teich gering zu halten, damit die lästigen Algen verhungern. Sehr hilfreich dabei sind nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen, wie Volker schon beschrieben hat, unter anderem sind da die __ Papageienfeder und der Tannenwedel sehr nützlich. Abgestorbene Pflanzenteile oder einfallende Blätter sollten regelmäßg entfernt werden und auch Teicherde ist Futter für die Algen. 

Lies dich doch einmal hier durch: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760

Außerdem hast du Koi in deinem Teich? Die schietern natürlich, was das Zeug hält!  Ich bin aber kein Koi-Spezi, dazu können dir andere mehr sagen! Ich kenne nur die Faustregel, dass man für den ersten Koi 5000l bereitstellen sollte, für jeden weiteren jeweils 1000l. Also vielleicht doch vergrößern? 

Fotos wären toll! Wir sind nämlich üüüberhaupt nicht neugierig!

Schönes WE!!


----------



## prelude2205 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder  Muscheln,...*

Hallo,
danke für die sehr nette "Aufnahme" hier im Forum.
Ich werde den Tip mit den Pflanzen im Frühjahr sofort umsetzen.
Die Koi`s wollte ich eigentlich gerne behalten.
Ich werde so schnell wie möglich Bilder reinsetzen(bin nicht so der PC-Fachmann,traurig aber wahr    )

Also muß ich meine Frau davon überzeugen das der Teich größer werden muß.

Schöne Grüße aus dem hohen Norden,
Rüdiger


----------



## prelude2205 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder  Muscheln,...*

Hoho,
ich habe es hinbekommen.
Sieht alles noch nach Winter und Baustelle aus.
(Die Palme sah im letzten Jahr noch gut aus )
Schöne Grüße,
Rüdiger


----------



## Inken (21. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder  Muscheln,...*

Hallo Rüdiger!

Ein schöner Garten, gefällt mir!! 

Wie wäre es, wenn du den Bauchlauf ein wenig verkürzt und den Teich in die Richtung, also in Richtung Wand, verlängerst? Du hast in der Ecke um den Bachlauf herum viel Platz, den du ungenutzt lässt. Die Idee an sich mit der Quelle aus der Natursteinecke finde ich sehr gelungen! Den verbleibenden Platz könntet ihr dann durch nette Bepflanzung etwas "grüner" aussehen lassen. Und du könntest durch die "Verlängerung" des Teiches weitere Pflanzzone zwischen -40cm bis -60cm schaffen für viiiiel Grünzeugs! 

Wo hast du eigentlich den Filter versteckt?


----------



## prelude2205 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder  Muscheln,...*

Filter,was ist das 
OK,Spaß beiseite,der ist hinter der Natursteinecke versteckt,daher ist die auch so hoch.
Die Idee den Teich in die Richtung zu vergrößern ist gut.
Unser Traum wäre es den Teich igendwie an die Holzterasse heranzubringen, um direkt beim Kaffeetrinken die Fische beobachten zu können.
Wir hätten auch keine Probleme damit, die Steinterasse zu "beschneiden", wir müssen nur einen Weg zu der Holzhütte lassen.
Leider kann ich Bilder nicht bearbeiten, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja gute Ideen.
Grün haben wir übrigens auch entlang des Bachlaufs,ist nur alles zurück geschnitten.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Inken (21. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder  Muscheln,...*

Wow, da tun sich ja ungeahnte Möglichkeiten auf! 

Die Idee, den Teich bis an die Holzterrasse heranzulegen, gefällt mir! Aber du wirst auf den Weg zum Durchgang nach vorne nicht verzichten wollen, also könntest du den Teich maximal bis an die Steine heranlegen, denke ich. Als Alternative könnte man über einen kleinen Steg nachdenken, auf dem zwei Stühle und zwei Kaffeetassen Platz haben! Übrigens auch mein Traum.. 

Ich persönlich würde mit dem Teich schon in der Ecke bleiben, den Teil des Grundstückes aber dann auch voll dafür nutzen. Also breiter -bis an die Steine heran- und um einiges länger. 

Sieht man weiter hinten im Garten, hinter dem blauen Plastikfoliendingens, den Abdruck eines Planschbeckens im Rasen?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder Muscheln,...*

Hallo!


Da muß ich Inken vollkommen Recht geben.

Nim die Schaufel in die Hand und lege los!




Das kann ein Paradies werden ... 

Auf dem Bachlauf würde ich ganz verzichten und nur die Quelle stehen lassen.


Mein Vorschlag;

 

.


----------



## prelude2205 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder  Muscheln,...*

Hi,
danke für Eure Ideen,ist wirklich hilfreich.
Der Abdruck hinter dem Plastikfoliendings(ein Grillkamin)ist von einem Planschbecken,richtig.
Auch Deine Idee Volker,ist super!
Wenn ich auf das Bild schaue welches Volker veränert hat(ich kann das leider nicht), dann wäre eine Idee von mir gewesen den Teich nach links bis zur Hecke, welche da steht durchzuziehen.
Allerdings höchstens 1,5m breit,so das man doch noch von der Terasse aus hineinschauen kann.
Am Ende vor der Hecke dann ein rundes vergrößertes Ende , mit eventuell einem kleinen Wasserspiel.
Um weiterhin hinten zur Hütte oder zum Rest des Gartens zu gelangen, eine Brücke drüber.
Die Idee mit dem kleinen Steg ist aber auch Klasse.
Immer weiter so,ole.
Übrigens scheint bei meinem Rechner irgend etwas defekt zu sein,er zeigt als Uhrzeit für Volker seinen Betrag 05.52Uhr an 
Einen schönen abend und noch viele gute Ideen,
Rüdiger


----------



## Annett (22. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder  Muscheln,...*

Hallo Rüdiger,

Dein PC ist nicht defekt.... Volker ist anscheinend auch am Sonntag ein Frühaufsteher. 

Wenn Du selbst Bilder bearbeiten möchtest, dann öffne die fürs Forum verkleinerten Bilder einfach mal im Paint. Das hat jeder Windoof(XP)-Rechner mit dabei.
->Start->Programme->Zubehör->Paint
Im Paint dann auf 
Datei->Öffnen
und das Bild vom Speicherplatz aus aufrufen. Nach der Bearbeitung musst Du es nur unter einem neuen Namen abspeichern und anschließend hier hochladen.

Möchtest Du uns Deine Ideen trotzdem anders zeigen, dann versuch es mal mit einem gut sichtbaren __ Wasserschlauch, den Du nach Belieben im Garten verrutschen und dann fotografieren kannst.


----------



## prelude2205 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder  Muscheln,...*

Hallo Annett,
danke für den Tip.
Ich werde mal ein neues besseres Foto machen und dann meine Idee einarbeiten.
wird aber erst im laufe der Woche etwas.
Bis dahin schmeißt die machbaren und schwer machbaren Ideen rüber.
Freu mich auf weitere Antworten.
Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden,
Rüdiger


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder Muscheln,...*

Guten Morgen!



Annett schrieb:


> Dein PC ist nicht defekt.... Volker ist anscheinend auch am Sonntag ein Frühaufsteher.



[OT]Ups, war gestern Sonntag 

Ich muß doch jeden Tag so früh aufstehen und Frühstück machen. Mann muß ja seine Frau verwöhnen, oder?[/OT]


@ Rüdiger

Meine Ideen kommen immer Morgens oder in der Nacht.

Die Palme würde ich auf jeden Fall da stehen lassen.

Zur Hecke und den Garagen ( ? ) würde ich steil abfallende Wände machen und zum Gehweg hin Sumpfzone.

Natürlich noch einen kleinen Weg an der Hecke und den Garagen lassen, um mal da her zu gehen.

.


----------



## prelude2205 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder  Muscheln,...*

Hallo zusammen,
anbei mal eine neue Idee von mir.
Über die enge Stelle könnte dann eine kleine Brücke führen.
Was haltet ihr davon 
Einen schönen Abend,Rüdiger


----------



## prelude2205 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Teichgröße, UV-Filter oder  Muscheln,...*

Hi ich bin`s,
ist meine Idee soooo seltsam oder habe ich Euch damit sogar verschreckt?!
Ich bin immer noch für viele Ideen offen.
Die Idee den Teich in Richtung Bachlauf / Steinwall zu erweitern ist Super,
aber leider aufgrund eines großen Sickerschachtes nicht realisierbar(ich habe extra noch einmal gmessen und im Plan geschaut).
Mir bleibt nur die Möglichkeit in die andere Richtung des Gartens zu buddeln.
Schöne Grüße,
Rüdiger


----------

